# Bluetooth headset with iPhone...



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm looking for a bluethooth head set to work with the iphone, primary and only use would be in the car..

Something that maybe uses a AAA battery, cause I'd use it primary in the car and leave it there, cause I don't want to look like a security guard walking around with it all over the place, or looking like a mad man talking to myself

The Apple one looks cool but it needs to be charged in the dock or the with the cable, plus way too expensive, when now-a-days you can pick one up for under $50

So any recomendations?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have never heard of a bluetooth earpiece that uses AAA. All the ones I have ever encountered used rechargeable smaller batteries within them.

I have found that as of Leopard, most Bluetooth earpieces work with the iPhone just fine, though some need periodic re-pairing.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Plantronics 590a - we all use them at MacDoc

There are a couple of reviews on ehMac if you search.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Plantronics 590a - we all use them at MacDoc
> 
> There are a couple of reviews on ehMac if you search.


He asked about a headset for driving. Stereo is great, but driving and blocking out extraneous sound is a very bad idea.

Try ehmac.pricecanada.com and search for "Nokia bluetooth headset" or replace with Motorola or Sony, etc. Also, the big box electronics stores discount those headsets in sales every week or so, and have better return policies if you find you just don't like the product or it's unusable in some way.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I picked up a Jabra125 for $35. Works great.. Re: your need for a charging system in the car, you could probably rig up a portable charge box that runs on 4 rechargeable AA's to leave in your car.. but you would have to hack/rewire the non-standard 5v connector.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Or, since quite a few are rechargeable via USB, you could just get a lighter socket charger with a USB port.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

Veej said:


> I'm looking for a bluethooth head set to work with the iphone, primary and only use would be in the car..
> 
> Something that maybe uses a AAA battery, cause I'd use it primary in the car and leave it there, cause I don't want to look like a security guard walking around with it all over the place, or looking like a mad man talking to myself
> 
> ...


I use this..Griffin Technology: TuneFlex although it's not specific to the iPhone it works fine... you must switch to airplane mode to listen to music thru your tape deck if you want...and it charges while in the cradle which is nice.
I mate it with this..Parrot - CK3100-LCD - First Bluetooth® Hands Free car kit with LCD display which gives me handsfree over the radio speaking which auto mutes the radio as the parrot is bluetooth it pairs instantly.

They work together very well...just too bad the brains at Apple didn't design the phone with voice activation.The tuneflex supports the phone very well(stable) and allows easy access to the touchpad.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> He asked about a headset for driving.


They are not closed ear - they don't block anything.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Bumping this thread. 
Any more recommended Bluetooth headsets? Again, mainly for driving and ideally under $50.
I'm not really up on what one should look for in a bluetooth headset. Or if everyone will work out of the box with the iPhone. 

There a page full of cheap/refurbished ones at FactoryDirect, but it's all greek to me. This one from LG looks interesting.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey satchmo:

I'd recommend the Jawbone Aliph II - very light-weight and probably one of the most inobtrusive looking ones on the market. Excellent sound quality. They are pricey, but in my opinion, and having tried a few models now, I believe to a certain degree, you get what you pay for, especially if you're planning on using it a lot.

I actually have one for sale - I've PM'd you regarding this, check your messages.

Edit: I've added a picture for reference.


----------



## becanadaeh (Jul 19, 2010)

*iPhone bluetooth headset*

I got my bluetooth headset for iPhone at kaleeko you might want to check and see if they are still in stock there was limited quanitities when I purchases mine.


----------

